# Cammy the Candian Lake Monster



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

"Canadian" monster. Sheesh, I can't type lately.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience/20090922/sc_livescience/cammyanewcanadianlakemonster


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think it's just one of Ghoul Friday's underbiters that has mutated and gone swimming:googly:

Champ, of course, is real. Any Vermonter can tell you that


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I love these kind of stories, and it really makes me wonder. I just have a hard time believing that so many people can be mistaken about all the various cryptid sightings that have taken place all over the world and throughout such great amounts of time.


----------

